# Premiere Upgraded to 2TB with Lifetime Service



## generaltso

I've got an almost new Premiere for sale. The internal drive has been upgraded to 2TB (WD20EVDS) and it has lifetime service on it. Original box is included along with remote, all cables, and manuals.

Looking for $550 plus shipping.


----------



## Counsel

Still available?


----------



## generaltso

Yup, it's still available. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Counsel

Very interested. But I can't pm until my post count is 10 - can you message me?


----------



## generaltso

PM sent.


----------



## Counsel

Got it - sent you an email. 

Thanks.


----------



## generaltso

This one's sold. Thanks Counsel!

I'll have another identical unit for sale as soon as I get the Elite (hopefully next week). PM me if anyone has any interest.


----------



## generaltso

The Elite is on it's way from Weaknees, so I definitely have another Premiere for sale. Same specs as the one mentioned in the OP. Upgraded to 2TB drive with Lifetime Service for $550.


----------



## generaltso

Just wanted to give this thread a bump now that my second Premiere is all boxed up and ready to sell. The internal drive has been upgraded to 2TB (WD20EVDS) and it has lifetime service on it. Original box is included along with remote, all cables, and manuals. 

I'll do $550 shipped if you're in the lower 48 states.


----------



## generaltso

Just another little bump


----------



## arizonabuck1

not sure the value there? I can get a brand new one from Tivo with lifetime service for $500. I have a lifetime on an old unit and they give a $100 rebate for that.


----------



## generaltso

arizonabuck1 said:


> not sure the value there? I can get a brand new one from Tivo with lifetime service for $500. I have a lifetime on an old unit and they give a $100 rebate for that.


You can get a brand new one with lifetime service that's upgraded to 2TB for $500?


----------



## arizonabuck1

without the upgrade. so that upgrade is worth paying $50 more on a used machine?


----------



## generaltso

arizonabuck1 said:


> without the upgrade. so that upgrade is worth paying $50 more on a used machine?


Yes, I think that $50 for that upgrade is fair. You obviously don't, so I'm not sure why you're commenting. If you have no interest, then don't buy it. Are you saying that you can upgrade a Premiere to 2TB for less than $50?


----------



## arizonabuck1

I'm saying you have a used machine so I'm surprised at the price you're charging. If I buy a car new, drive it for a few years, but upgrade it, do you think it would be worth more than a new car without the upgrades? The reason I'm commenting was because I thought there might be some other reason you were charging more that I wasn't understanding.


----------



## arizonabuck1

After all, the lifetime service is only as good as the unit lasts. If it's already used, the lifetime service isn't as valuable as it's that many years gone on the life of the machine.


----------



## generaltso

arizonabuck1 said:


> I'm saying you have a used machine so I'm surprised at the price you're charging. If I buy a car new, drive it for a few years, but upgrade it, do you think it would be worth more than a new car without the upgrades? The reason I'm commenting was because I thought there might be some other reason you were charging more that I wasn't understanding.


What does a car have to do with a TiVo? Weaknees sells new Premieres that have been upgraded to 2TB for $449 without lifetime service. If you qualify for MSD, it would still cost another $400 for lifetime.

If you're not interested, don't buy it. But crapping on somebody's For Sale thread is just plain rude.


----------



## arizonabuck1

this isn't your forum. this is an open forum. if you don't like it, don't post in a public forum. I had some questions and answered back that I didn't think it was a good deal. Deal with it. It's probably why you haven't sold it.


----------



## iceturkee

arizonabuck1 said:


> this isn't your forum. this is an open forum. if you don't like it, don't post in a public forum. I had some questions and answered back that I didn't think it was a good deal. Deal with it. It's probably why you haven't sold it.


first, a premiere has a 500gb hd in it stock. so this is a significant hd upgrade. i have seen 2tb preimieres on ebay for 350, without lifetime.

second, i concur with the op.


----------



## replaytv

generaltso said:


> Weaknees sells new Premieres that have been upgraded to 2TB for $449 without lifetime service.


I think that the word 'sells' should be replaced with with 'has for sell'. As many things are "for sell" but never sell if the price is too high. As the discussion with the man that had hundreds of Tivo items for sell in Texas was saying that Amazon was selling non lifetimed single Tuner Series 2, where in fact I think we all agreed that it is unlikely that any single Tuner Series 2 have sold for any price listed on Amazon.

But this Tivo listing indicates that the price that iceturkee offering is about the going rate as 24 bids indicate. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbe2f891e

I have no feeling on either side of this discussion but am only trying to present the facts.


----------



## generaltso

arizonabuck1 said:


> this isn't your forum. this is an open forum. if you don't like it, don't post in a public forum. I had some questions and answered back that I didn't think it was a good deal. Deal with it. It's probably why you haven't sold it.


This unit is now sold. The ironic thing is that it was probably your bantering that drove traffic to this thread and got it sold.

By the way, just because it's a public forum doesn't mean that you need to be rude. Trying to convince others that it was priced too high without any data to back it up wasn't necessary. Good luck to you.


----------



## arizonabuck1

How was I rude? Because I stated I didn't think it was a good deal? How is that rude? I just stated the facts as I saw them. I think all the people posting here are sellers and want people to think these things are worth more than they are. Wonder how that lifetime service is going to look after the unit breaks down in 2 years because it's a used unit.


----------



## generaltso

arizonabuck1 said:


> How was I rude? Because I stated I didn't think it was a good deal? How is that rude? I just stated the facts as I saw them. I think all the people posting here are sellers and want people to think these things are worth more than they are. Wonder how that lifetime service is going to look after the unit breaks down in 2 years because it's a used unit.


Good luck to you.


----------



## replaytv

much better to have someone using a piece of equipment than it sitting in a closet. And then you can take that money and spend it on something and try and get this poor economy going!


----------



## generaltso

replaytv said:


> much better to have someone using a piece of equipment than it sitting in a closet. And then you can take that money and spend it on something and try and get this poor economy going!


Thanks. I already spent the money on an Elite. I'm loving the 4 tuners in one box, but I have half the storage I had with the two upgraded Premieres. I'm looking forward to the day that I can put 4TB in the Elite


----------



## Soapm

iceturkee said:


> first, a premiere has a 500gb hd in it stock. so this is a significant hd upgrade. i have seen 2tb preimieres on ebay for 350, without lifetime.
> 
> second, i concur with the op.


Exactly, so if he put a larger motor in that used car it potentially could be worth more than it was new. Just depends on the motor and the overall shape of the car. Now if the car came with lifetime gas or lifetime insurance then it's worth what the buyer feels its worth.


----------



## unitron

arizonabuck1 said:


> this isn't your forum. this is an open forum. if you don't like it, don't post in a public forum. I had some questions and answered back that I didn't think it was a good deal. Deal with it. It's probably why you haven't sold it.


generaltso's been here 8 years, you've been here what, 8 days? A couple of weeks?

No one's saying you can't question his price, no one's saying you can't disagree with his price, but perhaps you could consider your tone when you do so. Your's struck me as rather undiplomatic.

Even a used Premiere is only going to be about a year and a half old at most, which means if it hasn't failed already it probably won't for some time yet, and even then it'll probably be the drive or power supply, which are easy fixes, whereas a new one hasn't proven itself yet. Electronics (not counting parts with moving parts) usually fail almost right away if the cause is going to be anything other than old age.

Figure $400 if it's MSD lifetime, another $100 for the 2TB drive*, and $50 for a used Premiere, and the labor already done and just waiting for you to run Guided Setup, so I don't think that's such an unreasonable price.

*try to find that model that cheap now, with WD's Thailand plant underwater


----------

